# 500px Plugin Released



## RikkFlohr (Dec 1, 2011)

Stop me if you heard this one....
http://500px.com/lightroom

I have not tested it yet.

Even though the page does not say so, the plugin is listed as a 'beta'


----------



## clee01l (Dec 1, 2011)

Great news if you are a 500px user. I will need to give this a try.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Dec 1, 2011)

It works well in Export Mode.

I haven't tried it as a Published Service yet.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 1, 2011)

I just uploaded my first 5∞px images. using the Publish Service. I can see great advantages upgrading to a paid account and having more than one collection. managed by LR


----------



## pictureneworleans (Dec 12, 2011)

How does one install the 500px plugin? Thanks.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 12, 2011)

pictureneworleans said:


> How does one install the 500px plugin? Thanks.


From the Link that Rikk listed, download the file. 
(The following I am pasting from another thread where I answered this very question)

Unzip the file from 500px and save it in a location that you can navigate to in LR. (I have a folder named "Plugins") The unzipped file will consist of one folder named "500pxPublisher.lrplugin" that contains all the files needed by LR for the publish service.

In LR navigate the menu {File}{Plug-in Manager...}
This will open a dialog with all of your existing plug-ins.
On the bottom of the left panerl of the dialog click on the {Add} button.
In the standard "Browse for Files or Folders pop-up, navigate to and select the folder named "500pxPublisher.lrplugin" and click OK
Back in the LR Publish Services Panel, you will find a new entry with the 500px(Beta) heading and {Set Up...} on the right edge of the heading.
Click Set up.
Assign a name for your Default Stream
Login with your 500px userid and password and click Done
Note: unless you are "Awesome" you will be limited to one collection in addition to your default portfolio. and only 20 files per week upload.

LR creates a default Static portfolio "Collection" . AFAIK this is not related to a 500px collection although every other LR Collection (static or Smart) will have its equivalent collection at 500px. If you are not working ith 500px Collections, then you can put everything in the default portfolio. If you are using 500px Collections, you can ignore the default portfolio LR collection and just add image to the Static or Smart Collections that you can create in this publish panel by Right Clickin on the 500px P/S header and choosing {Create Collection} or{Create Smart Collection} from the drop down context menu.


----------



## pictureneworleans (Dec 13, 2011)

Done and done. Thanks, clee01.


----------

